# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy khoan từ đa năng MDT55

## ngochieu5522

Clip hướng dẫn sử dụng máy khoan từ MDT55, đây là loại máy khoan từ khá đa năng, có thể ứng dụng để khoan bằng mũi khoan xoắn, mũi khoan côn, mũi khoét, có thể doa, ba via hoặc ta rô ren đều được. Việc sử dụng và lắp đặt các phụ kiện cho máy rất đơn giản nhưng không phải ai cũng làm được và làm đúng. Do đó, clip sau đây sẽ hướng dẫn chi tiết các bạn các lắp đặt và sử dụng máy MDT55 đúng cách. Nếu có bất kỳ thắc mắc gì các bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp đến số điện thoại hiện trong clip để được giải đáp và hỗ trợ bất cứ lúc nào.

----------


## tranlananhth

Ta rô bằng máy khoan từ mang tính chữa cháy là chủ yếu vì đây không phải là loại máy chuyên để ta rô

----------


## ngochieu5522

> Ta rô bằng máy khoan từ mang tính chữa cháy là chủ yếu vì đây không phải là loại máy chuyên để ta rô


Bạn nói cũng đúng, một máy ta rô chuyên nghiệp là máy phải có thể tự đảo chiều quay sau khi ta rô, còn với máy khoan từ phải bấm nút dừng

----------


## Nam CNC

máy taro nó cũng thế thôi mà , ở đây máy khoan từ nó quay được trái phải thì taro tốt quá chứ chữa cháy gì nữa , quan trọng là cái đầu gá mũi taro chuyên dụng có thể trượt khi quá lực thì mới ngon , còn cái máy gì quay được trái phải , tốc độ <400rpm là chơi hết.

----------

